# What do you think cause of death



## Ladame (Oct 16, 2015)

We had two budgies but one was attacked by cat, so only one was left and he was kept inside the house, he was very healthy no signs of illness, he had a clean cage and water and food changed very often. One day i woke up at 5 am and lifted the cover off his cage and he was standing at the bottom of the cage and i felt something wrong as he didn't do this often, and all of the sudden he got weaker very quickly and refused to eat and drink and he was shaking a bit,I thought he might be cold i tried to warm up the cage and I put food and water closer to him but he still moved away from the blanket and food, after several minutes he was looking at the water bowl so i moved it to him,and as he tried to drink he collapsed and fell and stopped moving a little then died ,it all happened so quickly,and he was fine the day before

I just want to know what caused his death,my sibling is the owner but he is busy,so I look after him often ,I just want to put my mind at ease because every time I try to sleep I think about him and how he died so suddenly .:budgie:


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

When the cat attacked the other budgie, was it possible that this budgie may have been injured also?


----------



## Ladame (Oct 16, 2015)

I don't think so,a long time period between the two events,also he was not injured, he was pretty much normal until the day he died,he was hiding during the attack so nothing happened to him.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm very sorry for the loss of your budgie.

He may have been ill, he may have suffered too much stress when the other budgie was killed, he may have had a stroke or a heart attack due to a genetic defect. There is simply no way anyone on the forum can give you a definitive answer as to why he died the way he did.

The only way to know the cause of death would be for a qualified vet to perform a necropsy.

Sometimes we focus on the "why" because it seems that knowing the answer will make a difference in how we feel. 
Usually, that is not the case. 
The loss, pain and grief are still there whether or not you know why the budgie died. :hug:

Try to let go of any negative thoughts. 
Concentrate on the happy memories when you think of the budgie and be glad for the time you had with him.

It is because of Love we Grieve
and
Because of Love we are also comforted
in our Sorrow

In Memories, may you find Healing
In Time, may you find Peace
In the Power of Love, may you find Comfort.​
Fly High and Free little one -- Rest In Peace.*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of both of your little budgies.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

I am sorry for the death of your budgies, cats and budgies do not go together for many reasons.
The only real way you would know what the cause of his death was by getting a necropsy done by a qualified avian vet. We can not possibly know the reason and would be guessing .


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry to hear of the death's of both of your budgies...:hug:


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of both your wee budgies.


----------



## Ladame (Oct 16, 2015)

Thanks everyone,i just remembered when he breathed there was a sound coming every time, maybe that was the reason.


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

I am so sorry for your losses! Sometimes, we don't know the reasons that lead to their deaths.. budgies usually hide so well their illnesses.. 
May the two of them rest in peace..


----------

